# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > مبتدی: ترازبندی عنوان group Box

## CodeforLife

سلام به دوستان گرامی .
 من در برنامم از group باکس استفاده کردم و نمی تونم عنوان اون رو از  راست به چپ کنم horizontalalignment  رو هم right کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم !
میشه راهنماییم کنید ؟
ممنونم

----------


## majed_gh1992

دوست عزیز خاصیت FlowDirection در xml  به RightToLeft تغییر بده

----------

